# Best age to castrate



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just bought an angora/pygmy mix today. He is not castrated yet. What is the best age to do this at?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely no earlier than two months . If he's a pet I would wait until 4 months, to let his urinary tract develop.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Can we get a picture? I am getting three angoras soon too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree wait as long as you can but not to long that the band won't fit. Usually at 4 months it's a little snug getting the band on.... Which for a pet is perfect but for some reason the kids balls are almost to big at 3 months old this year. So just keep a eye on them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I usually do mine around 2 months unless I have one getting really large ones or just being really buckish (like I did this year. wow). He was done a little younger, but I normally go 2-3 months with them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

5 months is the goal for pet wethers and pack goats. Though most cant wait that long as they tend to start peeing on themselves after the 3rd month


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

Not a very good pic but i will post a better one soon. What is funny is i am a HUGE star wars fan and said i wanted a black one to name vader. When the seller contacted me and said she had a black one she named vader i knew it was meant to be.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

I didn't band, but took my little boy to the vet at four weeks. There are a few goat people in my area who use this vet. She gives us great rates and I waited about an our and brought him home. She said that was the perfect age. Maybe because we don't band?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is preferable to band or castrate at 8 weeks or more. You want their urethra to develop as fully as possible. Just make sure his diet is balanced at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus and give him ammonium chloride.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> It is preferable to band or castrate at 8 weeks or more. You want their urethra to develop as fully as possible. Just make sure his diet is balanced at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus and give him ammonium chloride.


I am trying to retain and learn all this info but i have to admit i am confused. What do i need to do to make sure the ratio is 2:1?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What you want is for him to get about twice as much calcium as he does phosphorus. Too much phosphorus causes the stones.

To obtain this ratio, start with a mineral mix that has a 2:1 c/p ratio. You also want to feed alfalfa hay or pellets, because alfalfa is high calcium while grass is high phosphorus. And Apple cider vinegar in his water will help prevent stones as well.

Do you have any other star wars goats, like Luke or princess Leah?


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks! I have chewy. I have a female papilion dog named abbikan skywalker...we call her abby for short


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I had an alfalfa grass mix that i gave them. They chowed on it. I switched them to just alfalfa. They wont eat it. Maybe introduce is slowly


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep slowly switch over to prevent bloat, they'll love it once they acquire a taste for it. Or you can give them a grass hay and feed them the alfalfa pellets instead. Whatever works best for you  .


----------

